# mrtg and rrdtool



## qsecofr (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've got a server running FreeBSD-7.1 release.  And I want to eventually get all the X ports off it.  databases/rrdtool requires some of them, as noted in a previous post about its obscene amount of dependencies.  net-mgmt/mrtg version 2.17.0,1 is installed and appears to be using rrdtool installed version 1.4.5, though I don't see an explicit dependency listed.  The 
	
	



```
WorkDir: /var/db/rrdtool
```
 is specified in /usr/local/etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg.

Is it possible to de-install rrdtool, then install databases/rrdtool10 as a drop-in replacement?  Would the new working directory be /var/db/rrdtool10 ?  Any chance it might really be that easy?

Update: /databases/rrdttol10 installs into same location /var/db/rrdtool.  Initially mrtg couldn't append to the existing database files.  Renaming the existing files seemed to solve that.  I didn't need the history..


----------

